# Slow Sony Vaio



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi
i have a new 6 month old Sony Vaio running windows 7
there is very little on it only some pictures
i do use it to surf the web mostly
today it has started to go really slow
can anyone help?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

We need to see some additional information about what is happening in your machine.* 
Please perform the following scan:

Download *DDS* by sUBs from one of the following links.* Save it to your desktop.
*DDS.com*
*DDS.scr*
*DDS.pif*

Double click on the *DDS* icon, allow it to run.
A small box will open, with an explanation about the tool.* *
When done, DDS will open two (2) logs
* * * * *1. DDS.txt
* * * * *2. Attach.txt
 Save both reports to your desktop.
 The instructions here ask you to attach the Attach.txt.








*
*Instead of attaching, please copy/past both logs into your next reply.*
Close the program window, and delete the program from your desktop.
Please note:* You may have to disable any script protection running if the scan fails to run.
After downloading the tool, disconnect from the internet and disable all antivirus protection. 
Run the scan, enable your A/V and reconnect to the internet.* 
Information on A/V control *HERE*

Kevin


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

.
DDS (Ver_2011-06-23.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7601.17514 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_26
Run by Trader at 20:39:41 on 2011-07-27
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.44.1033.18.6139.3764 [GMT 1:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Disabled/Updated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Disabled/Updated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgrSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Gate\VAIO Gate.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNClient.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Ovi Suite\NokiaOviSuite.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apvfb.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nokia\NoA\nokiaaserver.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VAIOUpdt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCAgent.exe
C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\Admload.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclMSBTSrvEx.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\listener.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgcfgex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SVED&bmod=EU01
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SVED&bmod=EU01
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper: {9fdde16b-836f-4806-ab1f-1455cbeff289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
uRun: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
uRun: [<NO NAME>] 
uRun: [NokiaOviSuite2] C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Ovi Suite\NokiaOviSuite.exe -tray
mRun: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [PMBVolumeWatcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
mRun: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [NokiaMServer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer /watchfiles startup
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
mRun: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
mRun: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Trader\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\OPENOF~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\BLUETO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - {B63DBA5F-523F-4B9C-A43D-65DF1977EAD3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - {BC0E0A5D-AB5A-4fa4-A5FA-280E1D58EEEE} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
TCP: Interfaces\{30625CBE-05E0-49E4-8016-F1FA70204A25} : DhcpNameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
TCP: Interfaces\{30625CBE-05E0-49E4-8016-F1FA70204A25}\2445F40756E6A7F6E656 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.22.22 192.168.22.23
TCP: Interfaces\{A60D751E-C736-4B60-A6A0-A397C2B4EA19} : DhcpNameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: AVG Safe Search: {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
BHO-X64: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - No File
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper: {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO-X64: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB-X64: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB-X64: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
mRun-x64: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun-x64: [PMBVolumeWatcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
mRun-x64: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
mRun-x64: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [NokiaMServer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer /watchfiles startup
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
mRun-x64: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
mRun-x64: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
IE-X64: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Trader\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3gwrgb9d.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.co.uk/
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.57\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60531.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 amd_sata;amd_sata;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_sata.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_sata.sys [?]
R0 amd_xata;amd_xata;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_xata.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_xata.sys [?]
R0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys [?]
R0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [?]
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [?]
R1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [?]
R1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [?]
R1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [?]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-2-8 269520]
R2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [2009-10-24 360224]
R2 regi;regi;\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys [?]
R2 SampleCollector;VAIO Care Performance Service;C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe [2011-6-8 259192]
R2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [2010-8-20 104960]
R2 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [2010-2-19 529776]
R2 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [2010-2-19 386416]
R2 VSNService;VSNService;C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [2011-3-29 845312]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys [?]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [?]
R3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [?]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys [?]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys [?]
R3 RSUSBSTOR;RtsUStor.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys [?]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
R3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SFEP.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SFEP.sys [?]
R3 usbfilter;AMD USB Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbfilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbfilter.sys [?]
R3 VCService;VCService;C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe [2011-6-8 44736]
R3 VUAgent;VUAgent;C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe [2010-8-20 1021840]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [?]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-4-18 7398752]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-8-20 135664]
S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe --> c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [?]
S2 Roxio Upnp Server 10;Roxio Upnp Server 10;C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe [2009-11-25 362992]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-2-28 183560]
S3 btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys [?]
S3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [?]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys [?]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2010-9-23 1493352]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-8-20 135664]
S3 Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe [2009-11-25 313840]
S3 SOHCImp;VAIO Media plus Content Importer;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [2010-8-20 108400]
S3 SOHDms;VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe [2010-8-20 422768]
S3 SOHDs;VAIO Media plus Device Searcher;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [2010-8-20 67952]
S3 SpfService;VAIO Entertainment Common Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService.exe [2010-2-8 302448]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management;C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe [2010-8-20 574320]
S3 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [2010-3-18 852336]
S3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [2010-2-19 115568]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-22 57184]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-07-12 12:59:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\spool
2011-07-12 12:59:53 53248 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32\msihook.dll
2011-07-12 12:59:52 126976 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32\knlwrap.exe
2011-07-12 12:59:51 114688 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32\scpthdlr.dll
2011-07-12 12:59:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ScanSoft Shared
2011-07-12 12:59:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft
2011-07-12 12:57:45 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Brother
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-06-13 17:46:21 72080 ----a-w- C:\Users\Trader\g2mdlhlpx.exe
2011-06-11 03:07:25 3137536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-06-03 06:57:45 362496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
2011-06-03 06:57:45 243200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
2011-06-03 06:57:45 13312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
2011-06-03 06:57:44 214528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
2011-06-03 06:57:38 16384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntvdm64.dll
2011-06-03 06:56:38 421888 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
2011-06-03 06:53:33 338944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
2011-06-03 06:00:53 14336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntvdm64.dll
2011-06-03 05:57:52 44032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2011-06-03 05:57:33 25600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\setup16.exe
2011-06-03 05:56:12 5120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wow32.dll
2011-06-03 05:56:11 272384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\KernelBase.dll
2011-06-03 03:53:31 7680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\instnm.exe
2011-06-03 03:53:31 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\user.exe
2011-06-03 03:48:32 3584 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2011-06-03 03:48:31 6144 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2011-06-03 03:48:31 4608 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2011-06-03 03:48:31 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2011-05-28 03:30:09 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-28 02:53:58 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-26 12:34:55 152576 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msclmd.dll
2011-05-26 12:34:54 175616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msclmd.dll
2011-05-24 11:42:55 404480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
2011-05-24 10:40:05 64512 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\devobj.dll
2011-05-24 10:40:05 44544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\devrtl.dll
2011-05-24 10:39:38 145920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cfgmgr32.dll
2011-05-24 10:37:54 252928 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drvinst.exe
2011-05-04 05:25:03 2315776 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
2011-05-04 05:22:25 778752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mssvp.dll
2011-05-04 05:22:25 2223616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
2011-05-04 05:22:24 75264 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msscntrs.dll
2011-05-04 05:22:24 491520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll
2011-05-04 05:22:24 288256 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mssphtb.dll
2011-05-04 05:19:28 591872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
2011-05-04 05:19:28 249856 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2011-05-04 05:19:28 113664 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2011-05-04 04:34:43 1549312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tquery.dll
2011-05-04 04:32:02 666624 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mssvp.dll
2011-05-04 04:32:01 337408 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mssph.dll
2011-05-04 04:32:01 197120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mssphtb.dll
2011-05-04 04:32:01 1401344 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mssrch.dll
2011-05-04 04:32:00 59392 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msscntrs.dll
2011-05-04 04:28:31 86528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SearchFilterHost.exe
2011-05-04 04:28:31 427520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SearchIndexer.exe
2011-05-04 04:28:31 164352 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2011-05-04 03:52:22 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-05-03 05:29:29 976896 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll
2011-05-03 04:30:02 741376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcomm.dll
2011-04-29 03:06:10 467456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
2011-04-29 03:05:49 410112 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
2011-04-29 03:05:37 168448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
.
============= FINISH: 20:40:23.55 ===============


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-06-23.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 29/03/2011 12:16:27
System Uptime: 27/07/2011 10:10:15 (10 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Sony Corporation | | VAIO
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II P840 Triple-Core Processor | N/A | 1596/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 456 GiB total, 403.298 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP60: 07/07/2011 09:29:42 - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP61: 12/07/2011 13:58:09 - Installed PaperPort
RP62: 14/07/2011 03:00:19 - Windows Update
RP63: 14/07/2011 08:05:26 - VAIO Care Automatic Restore Point
RP64: 14/07/2011 08:09:00 - Installed VAIO Update 5
RP65: 15/07/2011 06:51:37 - Installed VAIO Gate
RP66: 15/07/2011 06:54:06 - Installed PMB VAIO Edition Guide
RP67: 22/07/2011 09:22:23 - Scheduled Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
.
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.4.5
AMD USB Filter Driver
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 3
Bing Bar
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
ccc-core-static
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
Corel WinDVD
D3DX10
EasyBits GO
Evernote
Google Chrome
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
GoToMeeting 4.8.0.723
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Junk Mail filter update
Media Gallery
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 English
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Mozilla Firefox 5.0 (x86 en-GB)
MSVC80_x86_v2
MSVC90_x86
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MusicStation
Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver
Nokia Ovi Suite
Nokia Ovi Suite Software Updater
OpenOffice.org 3.3
Ovi Desktop Sync Engine
OviMPlatform
PaperPort
PC Connectivity Solution
PMB
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
Realtek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Remote Keyboard with PlayStation 3
Remote Play with PlayStation 3
Remote Play with PlayStation®3
Roxio Central Audio
Roxio Central Copy
Roxio Central Core
Roxio Central Data
Roxio Central Tools
Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 LJ
Roxio Easy Media Creator Home
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2509488)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Setting Utility Series
Skype™ 5.3
Sony Home Network Library
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB2509470)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2553975)
VAIO - PMB VAIO Edition Guide
VAIO - PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
VAIO Care
VAIO Content Monitoring Settings
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO DVD Menu Data
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Hardware Diagnostics
VAIO Manual
VAIO Media plus
VAIO Media plus Opening Movie
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Original Function Settings
VAIO Power Management
VAIO Premium Partners
VAIO screensaver
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VAIO Wallpaper Contents
Visual Studio 2008 x64 Redistributables
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WinRAR archiver
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
27/07/2011 06:36:40, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Roxio Upnp Server 10 service to connect.
27/07/2011 06:34:27, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
23/07/2011 08:55:06, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Time service terminated with the following error: A system shutdown is in progress.
21/07/2011 20:52:11, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Update service hung on starting.
21/07/2011 20:49:26, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The VAIO Care Performance Service service hung on starting.
20/07/2011 19:50:29, Error: bowser [8003] - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer MACH1-PC that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{30625CBE-05E0-49E4-8016-F1FA70204A25}. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.
20/07/2011 10:41:08, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Continue as follows :-

*Step 1*

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Save any open work. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administartor
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
Save any open work. TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. TFC may re-boot your system, if not *Re-boot it yourself to complete cleaning process* *<---- Very Important *

Keep TFC it is an excellent utility to keep your system optimized, it empties all user temp folders, Java cache etc etc. Always remember to re-boot after a run

*Step 2*








Please download *Malwarebytes* Anti-Malware and save it to your desktop.
*Alernative D/L mirror*
*Alternative D/L mirror*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.

 Make sure a checkmark is placed next to Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, then click Finish.
 If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
 Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.
 The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
 When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
 Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.
 When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
 Please save the log to a location you will remember.
 The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
 Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

Kevin


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.1.1800
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 7299

Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 8.0.7601.17514

27/07/2011 21:56:30
mbam-log-2011-07-27 (21-56-30).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 170972
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 25 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Any improvement since running TFC?


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

seems to be back to normal.. thank you.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Your DDS logs are clean, I dont see any malware present. One point needs addressing, Your Adobe Acrobat Reader is out of date. Older versions are vulnerable to attack and exploitation.

Please go to the link below to update.

*Adobe Reader* Untick the Free McAfee® Security Scan Plus (optional) unless you want it. (not required)

Other than that you should be good to go, if no more issues or concerns hit the "Mark Solved" tab at the top of the thread...

Kevin


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 11, 2010)

update Adobe
Thanks for your help Kevin..


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

You`re more than welcome,

Kevin...


----------

